# Anyone know where the thread is regarding the aluminum type bits for boring out pipe



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I remember a thread on here about it.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Are you talking about drilling out the pvc pipe from the fitting and reusing the fitting? a fitting saver?


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

ram bit?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You talking about these?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/plastic-pipe-fitting-reamers-14531/


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Rex Reed makes the set I have.


----------

